# Two TiVo Premier units for sale on eBay.



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Since we went back to DirecTV, I have decided to sell two of my three Premier units.

They are up for sale on eBay at this time. They are in perfect condition, purchased this past November and December and both have Lifetime service on them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc4cca436

Sorry, I could not get the link to list correctly - must be an IE9 thing!

Thanks for looking. Please PM me if you might be interested.


----------

